# 1911 Indian info



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2018)

1911 2 jet Indian carb


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2018)

Also known as the soup can.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 4, 2018)

great posts filmonger as usual!......my own 2cents....theres nothing more common in antique mc than the indian.....not that any of it is "common" but in terms of rare its the least rare make next is harley.....1911 and later indians are the most common teen era mc your gonna find (american make that is) and pre 11 indians are completely different animals,while they may look pretty close these pre 11 bikes are hard to build.....10 is its own bike sharing nearly nothing with both 1909 nor 1911/later and 09 is its own distinct bike also all its own, 1907-08 are pretty similar and each of the earlier bikes are their own distinct bikes/builds

     there are very few correct pre 1911 indians in the world many restorers have done the best they can.....in fact we should really call restorations of both bicycle and motorcycle "the best the builder could do at the time" instead of "correct" restorations, i have personally never seen a "correct" restored antique bicycle nor motorcycle......many coming into the scene now are starting to understand the logic behind "just leave it alone unrestored even if thrashed"........there have been scores of both bikes n mc watered down because the current owner needed to put their mark on it


----------



## Dantheman (Jul 27, 2019)

1911 Indian twin


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 28, 2019)

thehugheseum said:


> there are very few correct pre 1911 indians in the world many restorers have done the best they can.....in fact we should really call restorations of both bicycle and motorcycle "the best the builder could do at the time" instead of "correct" restorations, i have personally never seen a "correct" restored antique bicycle nor motorcycle......many coming into the scene now are starting to understand the logic behind "just leave it alone unrestored even if thrashed"........there have been scores of both bikes n mc watered down because the current owner needed to put their mark on it



======================================

@thehugheseum 

*Your thoughts reflect the respect you hold for motorized 
and non-motorized relics ... and have caused a paradigm 
shift in me that will influence my behavior toward those
machines that are yet to pass thru my stable.*

*I thank you.*

*..... patric*


----------

